# [solved]Cups dead

## dE_logics

Here is my cupsd.conf - 

```
#

# "$Id: cupsd.conf.in 7199 2008-01-08 00:16:30Z mike $"

#

#   Sample configuration file for the Common UNIX Printing System (CUPS)

#   scheduler.  See "man cupsd.conf" for a complete description of this

#   file.

#

# Log general information in error_log - change "info" to "debug" for

# troubleshooting...

LogLevel info

# Administrator user group...

SystemGroup lpadmin

# Only listen for connections from the local machine.

Listen localhost:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

# Show shared printers on the local network.

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow all

# Default authentication type, when authentication is required...

DefaultAuthType Basic

# Restrict access to the server...

<Location />

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

# Restrict access to the admin pages...

<Location /admin>

  Encryption Required

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

# Restrict access to configuration files...

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Default

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

# Set the default printer/job policies...

<Policy default>

  # Job-related operations must be done by the owner or an administrator...

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All administration operations require an administrator to authenticate...

  <Limit CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Modify-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All printer operations require a printer operator to authenticate...

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # Only the owner or an administrator can cancel or authenticate a job...

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

#

# End of "$Id: cupsd.conf.in 7199 2008-01-08 00:16:30Z mike $".

#

```

I've started cupsd but http://localhost:631 does not open.

I'm in the lp and lpadmin group and trying to use the virtual CUPS PDF printer.

----------

## dE_logics

It's working with Ubuntu though and swapping the configuration files does not work.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Localhost may not be being set or set properly 

Does "ping localhost" work?

What about "http://127.0.0.1:631" instead? (what I use)

Other than the above, don't know.

----------

## dE_logics

Yes, that is the problem. The localhost is not working.

How do I fix this?...mldoneky works though (it uses the same localhost).

----------

## slackline

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> Yes, that is the problem. The localhost is not working.
> 
> How do I fix this?...mldoneky works though (it uses the same localhost).

 

Add the following to /etc/hosts...

```

127.0.0.1   localhost

```

This maps IP address' to alias' (separate to DNS)

slack

----------

## dE_logics

Yes, I already have that. and yeah... 127.0.0.1:631 too doesn't work.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> Yes, that is the problem. The localhost is not working.
> 
> How do I fix this?...mldoneky works though (it uses the same localhost).

 

Can you ping localhost and get a respone?

On my system

```
PING localhost (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1):
```

If you get a response, then localhost is working fine, and the problem lies elsewhere.

What do you get with "ps afex |grep cups"

On my system 

```
 4042 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/cupsd -C /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
```

Any error messages in /var/log/messages about cups?

What do you get when you do http://localhost:631 in the browser (404 or something else)?

----------

## dE_logics

No, I cannot ping...there's no response...it just times out like localhost:631 does.

Wait.. do I need to have the net init script in default for this?

This is what the CUPS logs say - 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Unable to bind socket for address ::1:631 - Cannot assign requested address.
> 
> Unable to bind socket for address 127.0.0.1:631 - Cannot assign requested address.

 

Seems obvious.

--------------------Solved--------------

Since I do not have net in my default run level, the loopback device was down...now it's working after starting it.

----------

## ziggysquatch

do you have net.lo or netif.lo started? I think you need it for localhost to respond

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> 
> 
> --------------------Solved--------------
> 
> Since I do not have net in my default run level, the loopback device was down...now it's working after starting it.

 

Good   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## dE_logics

 *ziggysquatch wrote:*   

> do you have net.lo or netif.lo started? I think you need it for localhost to respond

 

Yep, diagnosed that 3 minutes before your post.

----------

